# Jumping spider wont climb wall of container



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 20, 2017)

This has happened with 3 out of the 4 jumping spiders I've kept. I'll bring it inside and put it in a container to see if it can climb the side of the container. And it absolutely refuses to climb the side of the container. They get depressed if they can't do this and it's killed 3 of the 4 jumping spiders I've kept. I'm getting mad at this point Cuz I love these little guys. Someone plz help


----------



## The Snark (Mar 20, 2017)

Just a couple of aspects to consider. Some glass is treated, coated with a polymer that makes it super slick. Glass is also hard on the eyes. Between the reflection and translucence, jumpers rely heavily on eyesight for spatial awareness that could be interfered with on those surfaces.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 20, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> This has happened with 3 out of the 4 jumping spiders I've kept. I'll bring it inside and put it in a container to see if it can climb the side of the container. And it absolutely refuses to climb the side of the container. They get depressed if they can't do this and it's killed 3 of the 4 jumping spiders I've kept. I'm getting mad at this point Cuz I love these little guys. Someone plz help


Can't help but if you love them so much perhaps stop collecting them as you know they'll die.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 20, 2017)

What kind of container are you using?


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 20, 2017)

It doesn't matter what kind of container I keep them in glass or plastic. But I got lucky and found a "not broken" one. Meaning it can climb the side of the container


----------



## RTTB (Mar 21, 2017)

It doesn't seem you have much luck with the Jumping Spiders in captivity.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 21, 2017)

I never had this problem before. What's the ventilation like? Post a picture if you can.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 21, 2017)

RTTB said:


> It doesn't seem you have much luck with the Jumping Spiders in captivity.


Yes I've killed 5


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 21, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Yes I've killed 5


What is the ventilation like in the container? If you post a picture it would be easier to find out what is going on.


----------



## Ghost56 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sounds to me like they were possibly exposed to pesticides or chemicals. I had a jumper die from pesticides, it was unable to climb. Eventually it was unable to even control itself and of course died.


----------



## kevinlowl (Mar 21, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Yes I've killed 5


You physically killed them out of frustration or?

Did you wash your containers with any soapy substance?


----------



## Leila (Mar 22, 2017)

kevinlowl said:


> You physically killed them out of frustration or?
> 
> Did you wash your containers with any soapy substance?


Silly head, of course he did not kill them out of frustration.


----------



## kevinlowl (Mar 22, 2017)

Leila said:


> Silly head, of course he did not kill them out of frustration.


It's been a long time since a cute girl called me that so I guess my post was kinda worth it.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 22, 2017)

kevinlowl said:


> It's been a long time since a cute girl called me that so I guess my post was kinda worth it.


Awwwz


----------



## The wolf (May 16, 2017)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that as jumping spiders get old their grip decreases and they become incapable of climbing glass and plastic and fall of objects more due to stiff muscles this happens before they finish their short lives this could all be wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 31, 2017)

The wolf said:


> I seem to remember reading somewhere that as jumping spiders get old their grip decreases and they become incapable of climbing glass and plastic and fall of objects more due to stiff muscles this happens before they finish their short lives this could all be wrong.


Wow that makes sense


----------



## Socfroggy (Jun 1, 2017)

A pic of the enclosure and description of the ventilation you offer it may help quite a bit.


----------

